# Lunacy



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

We've done work in a couple of branches of a popular department store, and found much slapdashery. I think the worst, though, was one branch where there were two different disconnects labeled something to the effect of "do not turn off, one phase does not disengage". These were disconnects for 600 - 208Y120 transformers serving sub electrical rooms; to do any work on those transformers required a complete shutdown! Fortunately the scope of our project did not require any such work. We alerted the maintenance staff to the situation as a CYA (I'm sure they already knew, and I'm sure nothing ever came of it).

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

We have a customer with a busted 15kV disconnect: If they ever operate it, there's a real good chance the drive links are gonna break causing one or more phases not to operate. Instead of fixing it, they just got a permanent "Do Not Open" sign made and bolted it on. All good and well until someone tries to kill power in an emergency.

You gotta watch people: Just today I got caught where someone locked out a 4160 volt motor and I found voltage while verifying their LOTO.


----------



## seelite (Aug 24, 2009)

Folks, what a relief it is to know that others in the trade still value SAFETY over the bottom line. The "P&L" may be a pita, but at least we're alive to deal with them.
"Stay Safe & may the supreme being watch over you all out there!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Big John said:


> We have a customer with a busted 15kV disconnect: If they ever operate it, there's a real good chance the drive links are gonna break causing one or more phases not to operate. Instead of fixing it, they just got a permanent "Do Not Open" sign made and bolted it on. All good and well until someone tries to kill power in an emergency.
> 
> You gotta watch people: Just today I got caught where someone locked out a 4160 volt motor and I found voltage while verifying their LOTO.


A few years ago, me and a couple of guys replaced a 4160 switchgear that had about a dozen or so Pringle switches.

When a switch was opened, you needed to look at the blades because sometimes one would still be closed. 2400 volts to ground........

The new gear was the vacuum breaker type.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

micromind said:


> ...When a switch was opened, you needed to look at the blades because sometimes one would still be closed. 2400 volts to ground....


 Yeah, I've seen that with low-voltage pressure switches. The worst part is the mech makes a solid "ka-chunk" so it really sounds like it's doing something. One customer goes "It's open, but the position indicator is stuck!" No, the flag is telling the truth: All three phases still jammed closed. I had to use a hammer to get the contacts open. 

One of the trade magazines had a story about a mine worker killed exactly.like that. Didn't check anything and an arcing contact was still stuck closed.


> The new gear was the vacuum breaker type.


 I love vacuum for reliability but seen too many leaky bottles to trust it for LOTO isolation; that's why NEC still wants air-breaks.


----------

